# Mammee Apple



## MarksCaribbeanWoodworks (Apr 1, 2019)

My neighbor lost his mammee apple (*Mammea americana) *tree 2 years ago to hurricanes and I had him save it for me. This weekend we milled it up and tonight I got to plane some up.

I will have some of this to trade and or sale in a couple of weeks. I don’t have any bowl blank sizes but will check.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Apr 1, 2019)

Not heard of that fruit before so its something for me to go google. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 2, 2019)

So far... so beautiful! Chuck


----------



## Bob Ireland (Apr 2, 2019)

Beautiful chunk of wood. It looks like that Mammee apple has a lot of incest repelling properties. Does the wood itself have an interesting smell?


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 2, 2019)

Bob Ireland said:


> incest repelling properties.



Oh man. 
Move along folks. 
Nothin to see here....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Bob Ireland (Apr 3, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Oh man.
> Move along folks.
> Nothin to see here....


 Dang it. Did it again. That one always trips me up

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## phinds (Apr 14, 2019)

Bob Ireland said:


> Dang it. Did it again. That one always trips me up


Hm ... some kind of incestuous love of insects. Not sure we want to go there.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MarksCaribbeanWoodworks (Apr 14, 2019)

Bob Ireland said:


> Beautiful chunk of wood. It looks like that Mammee apple has a lot of incest repelling properties. Does the wood itself have an interesting smell?


Idk but come to think of it I have not seen any big termite nests on them. We have some massive nests down here growing on other species. The wood has a kind of sweet smell but not like apple. The fruit ctually looks kinda like a granny apple but smaller


----------



## Byron Barker (Apr 15, 2019)

What's the longest size you milled?


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 15, 2019)

Karl_TN said:


> Not heard of that fruit before so its something for me to go google. Thanks for sharing the pics.



Don't have that one in the collection either...think Bob has been watching that 'something thrones' show on HBO...


----------



## MarksCaribbeanWoodworks (Apr 15, 2019)

Byron Barker said:


> What's the longest size you milled?


About 24” x 1” x 10”. But I have pieces up to 5 foot in length x 3” x 10”. 

I milled up several pieces a few weeks ago and let it sit in my shop to acclimate. It cupped pretty bad and now it looks like it’s settling back down.

This was a young tree and even though it has been down since hurricanes in 9/2017 it’s still pretty green

I am happy to mill up some for folks but I admit I am not sure how it will be as far as moisture content


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 15, 2019)

@MarksCaribbeanWoodworks 

@phinds 

Mark, take care of the crafters first, but I would be interested for sure. How bad is shipping? My reference samples finish at 3" inches wide by 6" inches long by 1/2" thick. I like having a few samples, 1 quarter sawn with heart wood and sapwood and 1 flatsawn. Usually I ask for slightly oversize, so I can finish them. That way I can smell the wood and use my senses.... If Paul wants some, I'd share the shipping costs. Even the smaller diameter stuff could work, being the sample size I use. 

Have a great morning...day.


----------



## phinds (Apr 15, 2019)

It's not going to be one of the woods on my site so I'll just get end grain pics of Mark's piece, assuming he gets one.


----------



## MarksCaribbeanWoodworks (Apr 15, 2019)

phinds said:


> It's not going to be one of the woods on my site so I'll just get end grain pics of Mark's piece, assuming he gets one.


Sure will upload end grain for ya


----------



## Byron Barker (Apr 15, 2019)

Is it a hardwood?


----------



## phinds (Apr 15, 2019)

Byron Barker said:


> Is it a hardwood?


Mammea americana is a hardwood


----------



## Byron Barker (Apr 16, 2019)

I'd be interested in trying some for bowmaking. Seems straight grained. If you can mill some heartwood/sapwood boards about 3ft long I would be down to buy some or do a trade.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MarksCaribbeanWoodworks (Apr 16, 2019)

Byron Barker said:


> I'd be interested in trying some for bowmaking. Seems straight grained. If you can mill some heartwood/sapwood boards about 3ft long I would be down to buy some or do a trade.


Yea I will kill some up this weekend.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

